# Any java programmers out there?



## nixxon2000 (Apr 29, 2014)

I desperately want to learn a programming language and was told its a good one to start with. I'm really not a good book learner and was hoping someone would be willing to teach me a few things. 

I am an application deployment administrator so my tech skills are excellent. I just want to take the next step. 

My Wife and I just had our first baby last week so moneys tight but  I'd be willing to pay what I can for some instruction. 

My dream is to build apps that can help people. Now I'm at a place where I feel I can take that step. 

Thanks for reading and have a great day. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you're itching to learn java, make sure you have a soft keyboard... as your forehead will be banging against it often.  if iOS is your thing, you might wanna consider objective-c. Personally, I prefer ruby but to each their own. I'm not much of an instructor, but I can try to hunt down some resources. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## nixxon2000 (Apr 30, 2014)

My end goal is iOS programming. But since I have close to zero experience I was advised to try java. However I'm open to suggestions. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Apr 30, 2014)

if you're only using java as a first foray into programming, i'd probably suggest something a little less daunting. python or perl, while scripting languages vs compiled languages will get you up to speed quickly on the fundamentals. iOS is a little more flexible than it used to be, but to get the most power out of OSX and iOS apps, objective-C is going to be your goal. objective-c is syntactically different than other popular languages. going straight from a sim style to a st style might be a tad jarring.

all that being said, java isn't bad to know at all. especially these days where middleware like jboss (which is basically managed java middleware) is all the rage and in demand.

I always say that a well rounded dev should have several languages in their repertoire: unix (bash), windows (posh), three p's (perl, python, php), java, c++, objective-c, ruby, expect. with a grab bag like that, some old, some new, there's pretty much no language down the road you can't figure out.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Apr 30, 2014)

crono782 said:


> if you're only using java as a first foray into programming, i'd probably suggest something a little less daunting. python or perl, while scripting languages vs compiled languages will get you up to speed quickly on the fundamentals. iOS is a little more flexible than it used to be, but to get the most power out of OSX and iOS apps, objective-C is going to be your goal. objective-c is syntactically different than other popular languages. going straight from a sim style to a st style might be a tad jarring.
> 
> all that being said, java isn't bad to know at all. especially these days where middleware like jboss (which is basically managed java middleware) is all the rage and in demand.
> 
> I always say that a well rounded dev should have several languages in their repertoire: unix (bash), windows (posh), three p's (perl, python, php), java, c++, objective-c, ruby, expect. with a grab bag like that, some old, some new, there's pretty much no language down the road you can't figure out.




So could you recommend some good resources for starting to learn objective-c? everything I have read said they required basic programming knowledge. Unless command line is a language I am at a zero.  

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## Brennan (May 1, 2014)

If you go to udemy.com they have a good free iOS app development course and a free java course.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (May 1, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> So could you recommend some good resources for starting to learn objective-c? everything I have read said they required basic programming knowledge. Unless command line is a language I am at a zero.



You may want to look in the catalog of courses at the nearest community college, perhaps even the non-credit course list.  They tend to have beginning programmer courses.  To get to java takes a few courses if you're starting from ground zero.  Fortunately with java you can start delivering free smart phone apps and if people use them that's a bootstrap for paid work as a developer.


----------



## nixxon2000 (May 1, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> You may want to look in the catalog of courses at the nearest community college, perhaps even the non-credit course list.  They tend to have beginning programmer courses.  To get to java takes a few courses if you're starting from ground zero.  Fortunately with java you can start delivering free smart phone apps and if people use them that's a bootstrap for paid work as a developer.



That's not a bad idea. I'll take a look at that. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

